# Green Card Holder Travelling to US after being out for more than 6 months



## usresalieninuk (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

I am not sure if this is the right place within this forum to post this question but would really appreciate any feedback.

I am a Green Card Holder currently based in UK. My green card application was approved in March 2014 and I entered the US in August 2014 and had to leave the US in September 2014 and have been in the UK since then. I got my physical Green card in November 2014.

My wife (who is a US citizen) is also staying with me at the moment and we are planning to move back to the US in a months time (less than a year since we left US).

I know the USCIS website says a GC holder should not be out of the US for more than a year. But would like to know anyone else's experience who has been in a similar situation. Anyone who has a GC and had to leave and then return to the US after more than 6 months to less than 12 months.

What was the situation at the border / immigration control? What could we expect to be asked?

Highly appreciate any feedback / thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You should have no problem in entering 
Don't have another long stay out in the near future


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I am sure you had good reasons for your long stay in the UK. You may want to have some documentation about it with you to show if asked. I was out for approximately eight months a while back and was not asked why in Atlanta, GA.


----------



## usresalieninuk (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks a lot Davis1

Thanks a lot twostep for the feedback. We had to come back to UK as we were not prepared to relocate last year. Had a lot of stuff to shift / sell and also the tenancy was not due hence would have lost out on the deposit. I actually don't have any documents to prove this as i have shifted houses and don't have the agreement on me now.

Also career wise I was looking to get some more experience in the job i was doing in UK hoping that it would add to my career prospects once I move to US.

But to prove ties to the US I have a SSN and am filing for my taxes this month. Would that help?

Would really appreciate if anyone else could share any similar experience(s)?

Regards


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

I stayed 10 months abroad after getting my green card : no questions asked when i returned.

I believe if people make a habit of it questions will follow.


----------



## usresalieninuk (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks belgarath for the feedback. How long ago was this?

Looking forward to more responses on this. Keen to hear if anyone has had any negative experiences.

Regards


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You will not likely hear most of the negativ ones as those folks tend to drop out of expat circles. Personally - your reasons are personal inconveniences. Did you read through 'after a green card is granted' on USCIS.gov?


----------



## usresalieninuk (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks twostep

yeah i had read through this link After a Green Card is Granted | USCIS when i had got the GC.

Is there anything in particular?


----------



## Zaikoff (Feb 19, 2015)

You don't have much to loose anyway. Sometimes they make a problem for such a long period, but not every time, depends of the mood of the officer. If it was longer period than this, I would suggest going to Canada and entering by foot or friend's car through check point. Because if you have GC they gonna check it only and let you in. You can always say that you went in Canada side to see better the Niagara Falls for example. But the thing is that you need to have only backpack or something, because with luggage is not gonna go.


----------



## usresalieninuk (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Zaikoff. Never thought of that actually )


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Zaikoff said:


> You don't have much to loose anyway. Sometimes they make a problem for such a long period, but not every time, depends of the mood of the officer. If it was longer period than this, I would suggest going to Canada and entering by foot or friend's car through check point. Because if you have GC they gonna check it only and let you in. You can always say that you went in Canada side to see better the Niagara Falls for example. But the thing is that you need to have only backpack or something, because with luggage is not gonna go.


There is only one problem - GC border crossings are being recorded and there seems to be an issue with liars being caught.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Zaikoff said:


> You don't have much to loose anyway. Sometimes they make a problem for such a long period, but not every time, depends of the mood of the officer. If it was longer period than this, I would suggest going to Canada and entering by foot or friend's car through check point. Because if you have GC they gonna check it only and let you in. You can always say that you went in Canada side to see better the Niagara Falls for example. But the thing is that you need to have only backpack or something, because with luggage is not gonna go.




Probably the daftest advice I've heard. These days, with everything on computer, do you not think they can glance at a screen and see your movements in and out?
A green card makes you a Legal PERMANENT resident....not somebody who pops over to the USA occasionally. If you get checked up on, you can have your card revoked for lying to an immigration officer.
If your planning to move to the USA PERMANENTLY, why would you not tell the truth at the border?? It doesn't depend on the "mood of the officer" ...his job is conducted by strict protocol, not his moods!


----------



## Zaikoff (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey, I'm not giving advices to lie officers, I've just said what I heard from few people with the same issues. The GC is exactly to be used for Permanent residence, but sometimes there is stupid decisions made before without thinking for future, which leads for after few years to regret about them. My best advice would be the person to had re-entry permit before departure from Us, which gives him/her up to 2 years outside U.S. Which is not the case with the asking person. I didn't mean to give advices for cheating the officers  it's my mistake, sorry


----------



## bartowel (Feb 16, 2009)

*All will be good....*

All will be good mate. I am a Brit, had a GC for 12 years and lived in the UAE. Used to enter US for summer vacations each year, but often went 6-11 months with no entry. Had a few questions at times, but as I work overseas and wife is a U.S. Cit we were always waved through - usually in ATL.

Became US Cit last year, so no worries now - I think you will be fine.


----------



## usresalieninuk (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks bartowel for sharing your experience. Appreciate it. 

Hope you don't mind me asking, how did you file your US tax while living abroad with a GC for 12 years? Did you use any tax software / consultant? Would highly appreciate any thoughts on this.

Thanks again


----------



## usresalieninuk (Mar 29, 2015)

bartowel said:


> All will be good mate. I am a Brit, had a GC for 12 years and lived in the UAE. Used to enter US for summer vacations each year, but often went 6-11 months with no entry. Had a few questions at times, but as I work overseas and wife is a U.S. Cit we were always waved through - usually in ATL.
> 
> Became US Cit last year, so no worries now - I think you will be fine.


Thanks bartowel for sharing your experience. Appreciate it. 

Hope you don't mind me asking, how did you file your US tax while living abroad with a GC for 12 years? Did you use any tax software / consultant? Would highly appreciate any thoughts on this.

Thanks again


----------



## usresalieninuk (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi, I know it has been a really long while but just thought I would update this thread for anyone who might need this info in the future. I travelled to the US after almost 9 months with my wife and no questions was asked. I had to travel again for work and entered into US after 6 months and all was good. Hope this helps anyone. Cheers


----------

